# Blu-Ray - SACD - DVD-A Player



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm looking for a player that will support Blu-Ray, SACD and DVD-A. 

The Oppo 93 looks to be an excellent choice but so far thats my only choice. I havent been able to find a comparable player that supports these formats. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Yamaha BD-A1000


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Yamaha has almost a identical Feature Set. The MSRP is $699.95, but I would imagine the street prices are lower and similar to the OPPO's 500 Dollar price. One thing I notice the Yamaha is lacking is backlighting on the Remote Control, but many use the RC from their AVR/SSP or something like the Harmony.

I do not know anyone who has one. Perhaps Kal has had an opportunity to check one out. Looks like a very nice BDP. I hope the load times are as rapid as the OPPO as it is one of the quickest to load BD's on the market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Perhaps Kal has had an opportunity to check one out.


Review will appear in May Stereophile.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I run an Oppo bdp-83se in my main system and couln't be more pleased. 
By the same token, I run an Oppo dvd player in my family room system and it's ben very disappointing. Many DVDs, Disney for the most part, won't load and the same is true for many of my CDRs.
I would have expected a player with this much hype to performNot a slan on Oppo, I wouldn't trade the 83 SE for anything, but I guess you can get a lemon anywhere.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Review will appear in May Stereophile.


Hello,
I look most forward to reading it and given that you recommended it I am guessing it is a very nice BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I look most forward to reading it and given that you recommended it I am guessing it is a very nice BDP.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I did not recommend it. The question was asked about the existence of BR/SACD players and, except for the Oppos and the Sonys, this is the only one I know of. All you have to do is read the website to see that. Of course, I also did not not recommend it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I did not recommend it. The question was asked about the existence of BR/SACD players and, except for the Oppos and the Sonys, this is the only one I know of. All you have to do is read the website to see that. Of course, I also did not not recommend it.


I actually debated wording it that way and should have stayed with initially saying that you had brought it up. Regardless, I look forward to your findings and look forward to a possible Review of the OPPO BDP-95 if you end up waiting for it rather than Reviewing the BDP-93.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> I actually debated wording it that way and should have stayed with initially saying that you had brought it up. Regardless, I look forward to your findings and look forward to a possible Review of the OPPO BDP-95 if you end up waiting for it rather than Reviewing the BDP-93.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I understood that but it is pretty important for me to not "telegraph" the outcome of a review. In this case, it is easy since I have spent only a little time with this player so far and have not yet formed firm opinions.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

For me it would have to be the Oppo players as they perform as they say and play all discs that I own, but the universal player market seems to be starting up again and other companies are releasing them so there is more choice now.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for all of the reply's. I'm currently using as PS3 for Blu Ray and SACD playback so I'm looking forward to the upgrade. I just wish there were more media choices in the SACD format or that I had gotten on board before that train left the station...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

TCinGA said:


> Thanks for all of the reply's. I'm currently using as PS3 for Blu Ray and SACD playback so I'm looking forward to the upgrade. I just wish there were more media choices in the SACD format or that I had gotten on board before that train left the station...


It might also be worth considering one of THESE if music is important as it plays higher resolution recordings 24bit/96khz which sounds great and without a glitch :T


----------



## mohmony (Apr 13, 2010)

On the same note -- Iam looking for a "Blu-Ray - SACD - DVD-A Player" without 3D. I was hoping to score a decent deal on a used BDP-83 (or even BDP-80), But seems like all of these players are commanding 75%~80% of their original retail value. Not sure whats the "value" in it at this time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mohmony said:


> On the same note -- Iam looking for a "Blu-Ray - SACD - DVD-A Player" without 3D. I was hoping to score a decent deal on a used BDP-83 (or even BDP-80), But seems like all of these players are commanding 75%~80% of their original retail value. Not sure whats the "value" in it at this time.


Hello,
OPPO's hold their Resale Value like no other Digital Product I have ever seen. I would look for BDP-80's as they were both cheaper to begin with and seem to be selling for a bit less than the BDP-83. On the flip side, you will always be able to easily sell your OPPO should you decide to upgrade in the future.

However, if DVD Playback is of a huge importance, the Anchor Bay Chipset in the BDP-83 is going to give you better performance. The Mediatek SOC does surprisingly well on the BDP-80, but the Anchor Bay is one of the best processors on the market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## The 7th Taylor (Sep 14, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> The question was asked about the existence of BR/SACD players and, except for the Oppos and the Sonys, this is the only one I know of.


Actually, the Sonys (and there are a lot of them by now) play SACD but not DVD-A. There are various other brands though that do, including Denon, Marantz, McIntosh, Lexicon, Cambridge Audio and Ayre.

There's a full list of them here: bit.ly/SACD-BDP


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The 7th Taylor said:


> Actually, the Sonys (and there are a lot of them by now) play SACD but not DVD-A.


You are correct but it is so easy to ignore DVD-A.



> There are various other brands though that do, including Denon, Marantz, McIntosh, Lexicon, Cambridge Audio and Ayre. There's a full list of them here: bit.ly/SACD-BDP


You are correct, again. I do not know how all that slipped my mind. I have actually used a number of those.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

check this one(it's from a romanian store, but still in english; price would translate to 450 euros, so probably $ 450 in usa)
http://www.avstore.ro/playere-bluray/denon-dbp-1611ud/

it does play both sacd and dvd-audio. looking forward to buy it soon too, but still need to gather money to upgrade also my home theatre to an onkyo 608 plus monitor audio bx5 pack. will let you know about the results.
unfortunately i dont know if it will play mkv and divx hd files - will have to look about those too.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

The latest Oppos are being reviewed by Secrets here.

Video review in process - coming soon!


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

How would you compare the OPPO 93 vs Marantz UD5005 :-
- Video for BlueRay & DVD
- SACD & DVD-A 
- CD


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tane0019 said:


> Hi
> 
> How would you compare the OPPO 93 vs Marantz UD5005 :-
> - Video for BlueRay & DVD
> ...


Hello,
I have not listened to the UD5005 yet, but the OPPO preforms ably in all of the criteria you list. I would check out the first part of the Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity Review of the BDP-93/95:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/univ...blu-ray-players-part-1-audio-performance.html

Looking at the Marantz, it looks quite nice, but costs 100 Dollars more and does not offer Multichannel Analog Outputs. I do like the way it looks.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I'm looking for a player that will support Blu-Ray, SACD and DVD-A.


OPPO BDP-83 or BDP-80.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With the prices the BDP-83's are selling for and the scarcity of the BDP-80 would make me go for the BDP-93. That way you get a Warranty, Netflix, Vudu coming soon, 3D Capable, much better Loader, and no fan for about 100 Dollars more than what the BDP-83 are selling for on Audiogon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> With the prices the BDP-83's are selling for ...


$300 seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

300 CDN is a great deal. In America, almost every Listing for BDP-83's is 400 Dollars. If in Canada and the unit is in great condition, I would jump on it. However, the OP is in America and prices here are higher for the 83 it seems. That is the cheapest I have seen the BDP-83 listed for.


----------



## mohmony (Apr 13, 2010)

Also Pioneer DV-610AV-K - This is just a DVD Upconverting player; But for the price you might want to check it out.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

this one also reads sacd, and apparently mkv and divx-hd (but maybe only by usb):
http://www.whathifi.com/review/Sony-BDP-S370/
oh, and did i mention it's VERY cheap?


----------



## The 7th Taylor (Sep 14, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Looking at the Marantz, it looks quite nice, but costs 100 Dollars more and does not offer Multichannel Analog Outputs.


That's right -- you'll need the UD7005 or UD7006 for that. (The UD5005 does have multichannel digital output.)



> I do like the way it looks.


Me too! My next player is probably going to be either of these.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

The Oppo 93 won out 

It really does everything I needed it to do. And I'm still learning more about it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Words cannot convey just how pleased I am with mine. Once Vudu and a better Netflix UI is on board, this BDP is going to be close to perfect. The scary thing is OPPO is just now using the Marvell Chip and still received a 96 on Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity's stringent DVD Benchmark. In other words, it is always going to get better.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm also stoked about using for audio playback as well. Flac support was a big feature for me. 

It's played everything I've thrown at it so far.

I havent tried yet, but will the BDP-93 play back apple lossless audio files ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
At the current time, Apple Lossless is not supported. This might change, but as it stands it is my understanding it is not compatible.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## The 7th Taylor (Sep 14, 2009)

Just an update for anyone also still interested in Universal BD players: Pioneer has just (IFA/CEDIA 2011) launched a batch of Blu-ray Disc players with SACD support, most of them also with DVD-Audio support.

http://bit.ly/SACD-BDP

They'd been making Universal DVD players for ages but until this year all their BD players lacked the 'legacy' high-resolution multi-channel audio formats.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've not been much impressed with Pioneer Disc players. I dropped $1000+ on an Elite 47A some years back and it proceeded to ruin most of the discs I played in it.


----------



## RobertKuhlmann (Aug 29, 2011)

koyaan said:


> I've not been much impressed with Pioneer Disc players. I dropped $1000+ on an Elite 47A some years back and it proceeded to ruin most of the discs I played in it.


How could it? I've never heard from a Pioneer player destroying discs before. You didn't give it to the service after having problems with the first disc, but let it ruin several more???:scratch:


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

RobertKuhlmann said:


> How could it? I've never heard from a Pioneer player destroying discs before. You didn't give it to the service after having problems with the first disc, but let it ruin several more???:scratch:


It took a while to narrow down the source of the damage. The Pioneer is a very robust player and would continue to read the disc until damage was fatal. It took a while to conclude that the thing that the damaged discs had in common was that they'd all been played in the Pioneer.


----------



## RobertKuhlmann (Aug 29, 2011)

koyaan said:


> It took a while to narrow down the source of the damage. The Pioneer is a very robust player and would continue to read the disc until damage was fatal. It took a while to conclude that the thing that the damaged discs had in common was that they'd all been played in the Pioneer.


Too bad. I'm just thinking about my SACDs, all copyprotected and some of them expensive rarities. :wits-end:
I just hope I'll never habe problmems like that with my Oppo. raying:


----------

